# It's 3am...click.... !!!



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

friggen windchill must have bit my battery?
so I got another one
still again, just a click at the solinoid which is attached to the starter.

so I tried jumping the solinoid and it turned the starter and cranked the motor, 
But not enough to start the motor before the starter just spins.

1988 YJ Jeep wrangler
ran good yesterday, maybe the batteries are frozen?
volt tester said 13V


J ust
E mpty 
E very
P ocket


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Gently hit the starter with a hammer.  Either the brushes are not in contact, or the solenoid is not making the connection. If y our battery is a full power its a starter problem. I had a starter( rebuilt) that after 3 months it would pick the most inopportune time to quit on me. :realmad: I got it started by the hammer trick, after 3 incidents I brought it back to the parts store and got a new one under warranty.tymusic:salute:


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I smacked it a few times and no go,
I don't have a charger so I'm not sure where it's true reading is at.

Is there a charger that anyone can recommend?
It's cca is 560

Thanks in advance!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

unit28;762346 said:


> I smacked it a few times and no go,
> I don't have a charger so I'm not sure where it's true reading is at.
> 
> Is there a charger that anyone can recommend?
> ...


Boost it with another vehicle, but do check all connections. Sounds like the starter will spin when ya jump a hot cable to it. Could be the solenoid. Is there enuf room under the hood to jump power to the solenoid to make it contact well. I have two old Case tractors that have a poor design of solenoid. Will only last in the salt for about couple of weeks before problems occur. The starter is easily accesible so I use a old ratchet jump the hot of the battery to the solenoid, get it to click then keeping that contact ease the ratchet over to the starter windings wire and presto, were off and running.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

A faulty solenoid will jump out of gear with the flywheel during starting if the electrical part of it is weak.(Forgot to post that)


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok,
maybe I fried that solenoid too. now it just spins, but not with ignition, only
crossing terminals of the solenoid with screwdriver.

I can get a jumper cable to the solenoid. though, but that prolly won't get it started.

All the lights etc are woking good.
I have radio on, driving lights on high beem, fog lights , off road lights, heater blower on.
The ligfhts don't go dim when I try to start it from the ignition... just clicks once.
So I guess it needs a starter?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

You may have water frozen in the starter.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Ya If ya can do it yourself and the current (no pun intended ) starter has been on for y ears, it may be time for a replacement. Im quite happy to be stuck with a repair inbetween storms and not when ya need it. But you wouldnt be starting it a 3 am in the morning unless it was required. Hope your repair goes smoothly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well...I took the Buick and the very tiny blower today in the trunk..

OH MY GOD! what was I thinking?

at least I kept my customers happy. I did one drive that was covered in wet snow 7" plus some drifts.

I hate those 3am surprises!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

hydro_37;762470 said:


> You may have water frozen in the starter.


maybe, with the snow we had yesterday, the city/county plows weren't right on top of it.

The ruts I was driving around in were at least a foot, plus the wind was drifting the snow realy good. The starter is hanging really low and gets splashed regardless..then add the freezing sub windchills.

I have a torpedo heater, I'll crank that thing up and see what happens.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Starter is spinning which means no water in it. Solenoid is not making proper contact, its going click cuz the piston is moving toward the contacts, but if its dirty or worn out contacts , there isnt enuf juice to spin the starter. So if ya think somethings froze even a hair dryer for 20 mins or so will get the "moisture" ( which I really dont think is your problem) out of the solenoid


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

10-4,
I am still going to crank up the heater...I'm frozen too.
will check tomorow. little snowblower worked me to death.
Thanks for the help...:salute:


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

unit28;762327 said:


> friggen windchill must have bit my battery?
> so I got another one
> still again, just a click at the solenoid which is attached to the starter.
> 
> ...


Crank crank spin sounds like "R R R ZING?
Does this with the key and also when you jump the solenoid right?
If so then the Bendex has gone bad on your starter.
It is a 1 way clutch built into the toothed part of the starter.
Time for a new one (number 2 on the link below), or a new starter.
diagnosing a no start situation
It could also be a flat spot on your flywheel but the starter is the most likely bet.
Hope this helps.
S


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Mr. S.

Nothing but a single click <sounds more like a clank> when I try the ignition.

But Yes on the zing when I try to jump solenoid.

At first when I tried jumping the solinoid it tried to crank the motor and then it would zing real quick before the motor would start....... but now it's just a zing.

Come to think of it a few months back I tried starting it<at the ignition of course> and the starter acted like when the motor is running<which it wasn't> The starter made a god aweful noise.

Will get a new starter today and see.

Thanks for the link,
Y


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I think the gear in the starter is shot. it did this on my old loader. OR the shaft that is on the solenoid that kicks it in and out snapped and it just finally cleared the gear to spin the actual starter and it just spins causing the zing noise you hear now.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

unit28;762327 said:


> friggen windchill must have bit my battery?


Windchills only affect living animals.

A battery doesn't care if the windchill is -50, it'll only get as cold as the actual air temp is.

That message brought to you by Dr. Science :bluebounc


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well ok, I'm sure it was well below zero then..BUT,

I got it started by running a blow dryer on the starter....But,

when I shut it off it just clicked again...So,

I stuck a little magnet 110V heater to it.

Being from TX I never knew a starter could freeze. Live and learn

There's also a little tube hanging at the bottom of it. 

Should I take this thing apart? or wait for it to get warm, so it can dry out if it has water in it.
What do you guys suggest? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

When you get the starter out look in the hole at the flywheel for broken teeth as well.
Good luck
S


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Try buying a new solenoid for it. If ya take the end cap of the starter, check the brushes, if they are wore right down, replace it with a rebuilt one from auto part store.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

unit28;763005 said:


> What do you guys suggest? Thanks for the help.


If you haven't replaced it already get Oscar to send you one. The starter is bye bye. Oscar is up by Mille lacs but does great rebuilds and sells high quality Starters and Alts. Not the cheap  china **** that is going in all the "Name brand" company crap.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!buy North American cuz your helping build another super p ower,do ya want that NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Now all of a sudden I wanna go paint it red white and blue.
And any one named Oscar is alright with me.
where can I find him, sesame street?...LOL, j/k


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

augerandblade;763908 said:


> Thats Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!buy North American cuz your helping build another super p ower,do ya want that NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


In 1998 Chrysler launched the redesigned LH body. As a field service engineer at the time I got the fun job of helping to figure out why we had a high amount of no starts happening. After several months and hundreds of thousands of dollars later we found that the wiring harness that held the fuse block was the problem. The relay that controlled main power was loose. After reviewing the specs sent to the vendor it was determined that they were A.) Using an inferior grade of wiring than the one specified. B.) Not adhering to the tolerances supplied by DC for the drag neccessary to hold the relay in place. C.) Unwilling to reimburse DC for the failures that they caused. That little Superpower building exercise cost DC Millions.

I have received half shafts made in China that have the GM stamp on them. You see when the thieving bastards reverse engineered the half shaft they were not smart enough to remove the GM stamp. They just reverse engineer something make as cheaply as they can and ship it out.

Of course Canada might do better if they could keep thier own provinces from wanting secession. Québec gagnant avec Pauline!! ussmileyflag


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

unit28;763952 said:


> Now all of a sudden I wanna go paint it red white and blue.
> And any one named Oscar is alright with me.
> where can I find him, sesame street?...LOL, j/k


Hey the recession is hitting every body hard. Oscar is rebuilding starters and Alternators. Big bird is working at the Waffle House. Poor Ernie is working at Walmart to keep Bert in the style he has grown accustomed to. Just is not the same on the old street lately.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL..
I did get the thing running from some help.
I got tired of throwing wrenches at the starter, so I had my wife go out and start nagging at it.
It fired right up and left.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

unit28;766306 said:


> LOL..
> I did get the thing running from some help.
> I got tired of throwing wrenches at the starter, so I had my wife go out and start nagging at it.
> It fired right up and left.


lol I have got to remember that one.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

[

Of course Canada might do better if they could keep thier own provinces from wanting secession. Québec gagnant avec Pauline!! ussmileyflag[/QUOTE]

Hey Puddlejumper, separation is dead at this time in Canada.tymusic The government has bribed Quebec enuf to make em realize that it better to stay in the club. The separatist tried to revive the issue doing the last election (provincial) but it didnt get off the groun d. And by the way I agree they are a distinct nation. I used to drive tractor trailer and deliver equipment and pickup in La Belle Province, some places the only guy that can speak English is the manager.


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

augerandblade;766750 said:


> Hey Puddlejumper, separation is dead at this time in Canada.tymusic The government has bribed Quebec enuf to make em realize that it better to stay in the club. The separatist tried to revive the issue doing the last election (provincial) but it didnt get off the groun d. And by the way I agree they are a distinct nation. I used to drive tractor trailer and deliver equipment and pickup in La Belle Province, some places the only guy that can speak English is the manager.


Yep I had my fun there. I think they have a major case of little mans disease. ussmileyflag


----------



## rollin snow (Mar 4, 2009)

:salute:just a hint do not shut them off till u get home then its home and u will be 2


----------

